# Ищу биографию Анатолия Гайденко



## acco (27 Ноя 2011)

Ищу биографию Анатолия Гайденко.
У кого имеется выложите сюда в комментарии или отправьте на [email protected]


----------



## Izuminka (28 Ноя 2011)

http://bit.ly/sFMD3b
http://bit.ly/uYtdj9

http://anathaidenko.narod.ru - более полные сведения об этом замечательном человеке и профессионале. Мне посчастливелось у него учиться.Статья,правда,на украинском.


----------



## acco (28 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо!


----------

